# Zombie Apocalypse Wedding Cake Toppers



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I have some of the best clients ever.

One of the projects that I did a while ago was to convert a pair of cake toppers into apocalyptic figures (one was a zombie, and the other was a survivor in a gas mask).

This time, my client wanted a bride and groom fighting off the zombie horde (the clothing in this diorama matches theirs).

So, here they are:





































Each time I do one of these, I have to think "Man, I wish I had this idea back when I was planning my own wedding. My wife would have loved it."

Anyway, onto you for comments.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

The only way my girlfriend would be able to bribe me into marriage.
a zombie themed wedding. love it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL!!!! Omg that is epic... How would a zombie theme wedding even work?


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't believe this will be in a real wedding, my girlfriend would kill me. It's fantastic :so_happy:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

From what I understand, they're having a fairly Celtic themed wedding. Of course, the Zombies are just because they're awesome that way.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

odinsgrandson said:


> Each time I do one of these, I have to think "Man, I wish I had this idea back when I was planning my own wedding. My wife would have loved it."


I thought the same thing when you posted the last topper. We had converted lego figures, but i don't know why i never thought of minaitures...

Anyway, these are awesome as usual. you've done a great job picking out the facial expressions. Are they 28mm or larger?

The bride looks a little serene though, she seems to be saying "that's it dear, you sit down" rather than "eat lead shitface!" :grin:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

They're normal size for cake toppers, which means they're about 5" tall.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sterling work as usual Odin!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Absolutely epic!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks.

I think I might have to start up a section of my website dedicated to cake toppers, because this kind of work is a lot of fun.


----------



## Haywardvaughn (Sep 1, 2011)

*people using cakes in marriage.....*

Cakes are strange things: they are a foodstuff whose symbolic function can completely overwhelm their actual status as comestible. More than anything, cake is an idea. But cakes are also incontrovertibly material: lusciously spongy or solid with fruit, sticky, creamy, loaded with sweetness, ﬁlled and iced and decorated: food layered on food. The contemporary cake that is most heavily ritualized is the wedding cakes. Indeed, Mary Douglas remarked that ‘a competent young anthropologist, arriving on this planet from Mars’ would ‘be perhaps baffled to make up his mind whether the central focus of the ceremony was the marriage or the cake’. There is a great deal of food-lore about the history of the wedding cakes, which is often traced back to ancient Roman traditions of breaking bread over the head of the bride or to the medieval British tradition of pouring grain over the heads of the newly married couple. But although cakes were certainly served as part of wedding feasts from the Middle Ages onward, the wedding cakes as we understand it did not even start to come into existence until the late eighteenth century, and much of its ritual and symbol is of surprisingly recent origin. The wedding cake, or ‘bride cake’ as it was then known, was a single-tiered, rich if not especially sweet fruit cake banded by layers of candied peel. Single-tiered wedding cakes remained until the middle of the nineteenth century, with even Queen Victoria’s ‘great beast of a plum-cake’ being a single flat cake. It was the wedding cakes of her daughter in 1858 that changed things. Nearly seven foot in height, its top layers were elaborate architectural structures – domes and crowns, plinths and niches, statues and plaques – formed entirely of sugar work. The wedding cake has two fundamental functions: its ﬁrst role is an object to be seen, its elegance and elevation lending it a fairytale appearance. Its second function is much more ancient: it is a substance to be cut and shared, so that the good fortune of the couple be shared with the guests, and the good wishes of the guests with the couple. Interestingly, the idea of preserving the top tier belongs to the twentieth century, a notion inspired by the fact that fruit cake ‘matures’ rather than rots with age.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the models, made even more awesome as the guy ina in a kilt 

'A ture scotsman will never tell you whats under his kilt, but will show you at the drop of a hat'

and its true, we will.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Great job on the mini's. It must have made for some interesting conversation at the wedding.:grin:


----------

